# VGod Pro 150 Mod



## Rob Fisher

Starting a thread here for discussion to keep Bumpy and other threads on track!




The VGOD PRO 150w Box Mod is a Light weight, Durable Box Mod that packs a punch! Featuring a Durable and Elegant construction, and OLED Display, Multiple Firing Modes, High Wattage Output, Temp-Control Features, Micro USB, and a Minimum Firing Resistance of 0.07oHm in Mech Mode! Constructed of Durable Stainless Steel with Aerospace Carbon Doors to provide a Strong and Elegant Look and Feel! Capable of a Maximum of 150 Watts! Temp control Features allow the use of TI, NI, and SS when Building your coils for a Personalized vaping feel! A Micro USB Port is implemented to allow fast on-the-go charging no matter where you are!

Hard Hitting, Precision Accuracy, Durable and Elegant Structure, The VGOD PRO150 Box Mod.

Aerospace Carbon Fiber and Stainless Steel Construction
Firing Modes: PRO, NI, TI, MECH, WATTAGE
Min Resistance: 0.07Ω (When in Mech Mode)
Wattage Range: 5 – 150w
Temp-Control
Micro USB Port
Dual 18650 Battery Bay (Not Included)
OLED Display
77mm Length
56mm Width
24mm Depth


----------



## Rob Fisher

Only had the mod for a day @Scouse45 but I must say it beautifully made and seems rock solid... the fire button has a rattle which is pretty annoying if you shake the mod. 

Everything about this mod screams quality and it feels really good in the hand. The fire button is great apart from the slight rattle and works well every time. The mod is not quite wide enough for a 25mm tank which is a pity but my Petri RDA looks stunning on it.

The screen is very small but is quite readable and displays both batteries.

I have no doubt it will have good battery life but haven't yet had it long enough to make that call.

Will report back in a few days but suffice to say this is a class device.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Scouse45

I ended up not taking it simply Coz my sm25's won't sit nicely on it like a fat guy sitting on a stool. Went for the minikin instead being quite a lot cheaper I'm very interested to c ur comparison between the two!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Scouse45 said:


> I ended up not taking it simply Coz my sm25's won't sit nicely on it like a fat guy sitting on a stool. Went for the minikin instead being quite a lot cheaper I'm very interested to c ur comparison between the two!



Given the choice between the two I would choose the VGod purely on looks... it's a real class looking mod.

But the Minikin V2 takes my favourite tank (SM25) and it fits like a glove... the Minikin V2 touch screen drives me crazy but I rarely ever touch it so it's manageable... I set it to 30 watts for the SM25 and good to go...

Now I have a Petri RTA and so far it's marvellous(and fits perfectly on the VGod) but I think it be more of a juice guzzler than the SM25 but damn it looks good on the VGod.

I guess I'm just glad I have both... let's see how I feel about them in a week or so...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45

Shame man such hard decisions to make rob if only vaping wasn't this stressful... Haha joking man sick looking setups all of them! Magic mr fish

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dastrix550

I absolutely love this mod, was lucky to get one from SirVape a few months ago (the one on the left, black fire button) and was impatient and imported on from the US (being the one on the right).

They are both amazing, like Rob mentioned they just feel like quality, but I am gonna be nit picking a bit.

I really don't know why the changed the fire button, the black one feels more rubbery and have no rattle at all, it also feels more luxurious. The rattle, very small on the newer model irritated me slightly when I got the new model, but i can let it slide.

The "newer version" also have a slight overhang on the battery door, where the "older version's" battery door is a snug and tight fit, will include pictures, but this might just be some bad luck on my side. I have a third one (newer model) on it's way from the gents at Sir Vape, should have it by Monday, so will then be able to compare and see if this is a generalized problem. Highly doubt it.

Been using mine primarily in the Pro Mode and absolutely love it, the menu interface is straight forward and damn it is a sexy looking mod! Have mentioned it before, the way it feels in hand is awesome, solid, luxurious and the size feels just right. And after a few days, the rattle on the fire button just does not matter.

Great mod, would I recommend it? I own two with a third one on the way, so yes.







Battery door overhang on "new version". (Yes, I am a bit OCD)






Battery door on "older version".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 4RML

How do you use the pro mode mine is just firing at 20 when I hit the button how can I change it ... Please teach me a little on pro and temp


----------



## NickT

4RML said:


> How do you use the pro mode mine is just firing at 20 when I hit the button how can I change it ... Please teach me a little on pro and temp



Press the wattage up and down buttons simultaneously when in pro mode. That will open up the option to set wattage per second.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## 4RML

NickT said:


> Press the wattage up and down buttons simultaneously when in pro mode. That will open up the option to set wattage per second.


Please tell me does your mod zzzzzzzzz when the batteries are flat , and when you put new ones in it ticks like a clock . It sounds like like a pwm.


----------



## Crockett

4RML said:


> Please tell me does your mod zzzzzzzzz when the batteries are flat , and when you put new ones in it ticks like a clock . It sounds like like a pwm.


Yep, mine also ticks. Didn't know whether to be worried about it or not.


----------



## blujeenz

@4RML @Crockett 
That ticking is normal, does it in my Athena eNVy22 too, its the circuitry polling the atomiser, most likely part of the TC suite.
My Alien doesnt do it in an audible way, but I have noticed that it polls the 510 connection with little voltage pulses.
I've gotten used to the 3 ticks after firing and putting the eNVy22 down again, nothing to be alarmed about.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NickT

4RML said:


> Please tell me does your mod zzzzzzzzz when the batteries are flat , and when you put new ones in it ticks like a clock . It sounds like like a pwm.



It does indeed.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

It positively screams with low resistance builds at 0.15 ohm it is like a cricket in a blender but web forums say thisis normal for PWM chips


----------

